# 1975 Collegiate



## Wayne Adam (Apr 17, 2016)

I decided to clean up this '75 Collegiate to use as a swap meet rider. I bought it on CL in exceptional condition.
This is the Collegiate "Sport", so it came with the racing handlebars and no fenders. I installed new bars, brakes & fenders that I bought at T-Town last year. There was an extra hole in the rear fender so I installed a green glass reflector. The last pictures show it ready to go with a Supersoft Schwinn Seat, Schwinn rack & bag. I rode this around all day yesterday and this bike rides great ! I know these bikes are not worth that much at all, but they are well built, look great and are under appreciated.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2016)

And it's *LIME!*


----------



## Eric94TA (Apr 21, 2016)

That is a real beauty, one of the prettiest Collegiate's I've seen. The lime is beautiful on that bike and it seems to be in exceptional condition. I have a '72 Kool Lemon example that I enjoy. I would keep that one if I were you.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 28, 2016)

good job, that bike makes a great upright


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

That is too nice now to ride at a meet.... lol.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (May 1, 2016)

Beautiful! Love that look!!!


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 6, 2017)

Hard to believe that bike is 42 years old! Nice job!


----------

